# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > Probably Engine >  Looking for further explanation...

## McClendonJ

Hey all. I am not that familiar with PE and was just wondering if anyone could help me understand a little better.

What are some of the things you use PE for?

As a Panda WW Monk, what kind of things can I look forward to doing?

I see that discussing PvP rotations is frowned upon so is everyone just automating combat while farming?

If I was interested in trying it out in BGs, is there a place where such discussions are not forbidden?

Also, does it move you around, therefore allowing you to make your own farming bot? Or is it purely a combat rotation automator?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk

----------


## akeon1

> Hey all. I am not that familiar with PE and was just wondering if anyone could help me understand a little better.
> 
> What are some of the things you use PE for?
> 
> As a Panda WW Monk, what kind of things can I look forward to doing?
> 
> I see that discussing PvP rotations is frowned upon so is everyone just automating combat while farming?
> 
> If I was interested in trying it out in BGs, is there a place where such discussions are not forbidden?
> ...


In short, is a addon that lets you automat the use of spells and abilities.

It uses a top down, or priority based system so what ever is available first AND meets the conditions specified is used.

PVP is by no means forbidden... (but you wont get any help from me. moral objection as ex serious pvper). PVE (dungeons / raids) however certainly post questions here and if I see it ill try and answer.

You could try the NerdPack support group also

----------

